# Cfl flower day one



## OldMaryJane (Jan 6, 2009)

*CFL GROW* 
*DAY 90 LIFE*

*DAY 1 FLOWER*

*STRAINS - 1 Sativa / 1 Indica.*

*CLONES - 10... 3-INDICA 7-SATIVA*


ALright here we are entering day one of flowering. I really meant to start the journal earlier but never got to it and now seems like the best time to start. 


We will be tracking my two plants that just went into 12/12 as well tracking my 10 clones i have taken from these two plants and another that i just got ride of. Looked like it just wasnt goin to make it and it was taking to much space so i cloned what i could a ditched it. The plants are old and BIG. Both just around 90 days old which i know is way to long for veg....shecudualing problems took us here. 

SO I AM A CFL GROWER......PLEASE DONT HATE ME!!!! I am a broke college kid so from the start this was an expierment that was goin to be budgted....after they did so well in veg now i am putting a lil money in. also have my reasons for stayign away from hps and MH. I know im loosing a bit of yield but i will make up for it with CFLS. RIght now i have 8 23 Watt 1600 lumen a pop goin and plan on getting more as i go. Two OTT LIGHTS as well.


I JUST ABOUT POPPED A BONER WHEN I GOT BACK YESTERDAY!!

I am guessing since i left them in veg for so long that the preflowers have really matured. I BELIEVE/HOPE/PRAYING, that what i see in some these pics is some lady hairs. Not 100% so please let me knwo what ya think..... Heres link of some pics please let me knwo what ya think.

Plant Name - PS1 
SATIVA DAY ONE FLOWER
cfl grow
day 90 






















Im planning on getting a 30x-100x magnifier to really get a good look, but if my research is acuret i think i have a gil on my hands!!! 

The other plant that got trashed i took clones from had these same hairs so im hoping to god that the clones take.

Heres pics of the indica which shows no real signs of these lil hairs/pistols what ever you wnat to call them. It is a very dif strian though so maybe they arnt showing yet. AS LONG AS I DONT SEE FOOTBALL THINGYS I THINK IM GOOD.

Plant Name - PI2
INDICA DAY ONE FLOWERING
CFL GROW
Day 90










/\​ 
I mean i guess there is no real sign of footballs here but no real signs of hairs either. WHATS YA THINK????


CLONES

So i did plenty of homework until i felt comfortbal enough to duplicat these babys. I took 3 from each besides PS1 and i took four from her, just cuz i was so confident that she is a girly. SO i have a total of ten clones right now under one 23 watt cfl and a 100 watt incondecent which im using just for warmth. I rooted them with a hormon called roottone i picked up form local garden center.....people on there were freaks i know something interesting was growing in these sheds. Nice though def flower childs. Guy in there hooked me up with trays and pots for free!!!! So i cloned yesterday into stright soil not rockwool or anything so i am a tad hesitant on how well they will do. I have them goin 24 hours a day and a makeshift dome. Letting them dry out a bit befor watering. I hear biggest mistake is over weatering clones. Hardest part here is getting them to take root. ONCE THAT HAPPENS IM IN!


*CLONES *
*DAY ONE*
*7 sativa*
*3 indica*




































*Heres few pics of the plants from a far and my setup....*

INDICA LEFT (PI2) .....SATIVA RIGHT. (PS1)













*INDICA *
*NAME - PI2*
*day 90*








*Thats all for today...just heard her click over to dark. Prob best time of day! *

*PLEASE LEAVE ANY INPUT YOU GOT!!!!!!!*


----------



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

looks nice,u can do so much more to get a nice yeild. so run with that thought and see how much u can get.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 6, 2009)

What kinda els.....


----------



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

im talking bout a little more light,u can get a cheap,mint setup at ur hydro shop,get a 250 hps mh dual spectrum kit.

if u cant go to wallmart and get some cfls,get like 8 42w 3200k bulbs,that will give u an additional 20000lumens, and that will give u an real nice harvest


----------



## RzLrd (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks good.

Also is that Ed Gein on the cover of that book in the pics with your clones?


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 6, 2009)

WAckY - Yeah thats my plan just got some more loot today actually so im heading out tomorrow to get some mylar and im thinking 6 more cfls......the best bang for my buck is getting the 23 watt cfls that put out 1600 lumen. With 6 more cfls and the two OTT LIGHTS i got goin i will have close to 22,000 lumen for two plants maybe even one if this indica turns out to be male. AS for hps i really wish i could hell of lot cheaper then buyign tons cfl junk.....but for my setup i just cant do hps for heat reasons and ventalation and all that. Someone gave me good idea n chat tonghit about buying the y adapters that plug into a socket like a walll scocket.....then buy power strip, plug in 5 y adapters and that ten lights right there...would work nicly for developing some nice headies perhaps. I am most worried about size right now....the indica not so much but the sativa is already about 36 inch high goin into day one of flower...i only have maybe about 2 half more feet to work with....think that will due?


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 6, 2009)

RZLRD - VERY NICE CALL....haha funny you say that cuz when i posted the pic i was like hmm no chance anyone goin know what ths is. Old eddie coulda prob gone for some of the old wacky, can see it now..... roasting a bowl as his victems genitals are hanging from his face.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

get 42s,thats the best bang for buck,a little coslty but none the less efficient


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 6, 2009)

Ill see what i can get today have pic sup later tonight....


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 7, 2009)

SEMPER FI son???? SOrry should i know what this means!!!???


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 7, 2009)

ALrighty...went out and got some stuff today at lowes did it for just under twenty bucks. I got myself 3 scocket adapters that you can plug right into a wall socket or in my case a power strip that im making into a light fixture persay....







I must say i give credit to "Yourlocal" on the chat rooms. So now I have a total of 11 Lights at a combined 15,000 lumen. All lights are 2700k. I am trying to rotate plants as often as possible. I know this still isnt enough but im going to just keep adding. Hope to get close to 30,000 L by end week 3.

I also picked up some Orchord Bloom Booster.






11-35-15... 
Seemed right to me just new that middle number had to be high. IM planning on watering half of whatever it recomends and slowly building it up. ANYONE HAVE ANY TIPS WITH BOOSTERS PLEASE LET ME KNOW... Picked up spray bottle to get clones wet. Heres a *QUESTION* does anyone know if its okay or good to water or spray down clones with some rooting hormon diluted in the water??? Im goin to test it tongiht on some of teh weaker clones see what happens. Lastly, i got myself thermomter. It kinda scared me. I am just under 90 degrees....the therm is top of closet so maybe heat rises?? ..Most likly im just lieing to myself. I got a fan in there and keep it on medium which blows the girls around a good amount. 90 is way to high right? Im thinking keeping door cracked when lights on and keeping fan on high even...HELP POSS????

Still need to construct some type reflecters for my lights...thinking maybe soda cans somehow or somthing like that. Waiting for lil money and then mylaring the closet out. One more issues im running into is the amount of cords i ahve to deal with... once i get all cords and lights that im happy with ill orginize cords acordingly.






So im trying my best to ditribut light the most eficent way possible but its tough... Throw a pic up of how i ahve it now.












Still no real sign of sex on the lil indica...since i havent seen any hairs like the sativa im really scared that its a male!!!! I dont see any lil balls yet though either so fingers crossed. Also one more thing i pinched the sativa pretty good to the point where it tilted a little even, i did it about 10 inch from top. Not even sure why just hoping to stunt growth laterly as much as i can. WHO KNOWS!!!


----------



## wackymack (Jan 7, 2009)

that is a real good fertilizer. i love it,i always use it. works beautiful,the smell isnt as strong as others so that helps with storage.

do a nig a favor and fix your electrical entanglement and start grounding some wires,thats a fucking fire hazard


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 7, 2009)

Good i picked right then...i had some type of mirical grow product in my hand till i saw this.....How often did you use this on your plants???? How much that kinda stuff. 

AS for the lights they are being worked on....right now i dont even have my timer set up im setting my alarm for 530 am!!!!!

THIS IS WHAT IM SCARED OF!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq63d6tZQNQ&feature=related


----------



## ogmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

its not bad bro


----------



## abomb (Jan 7, 2009)

You may want to transplant those plants they are going to get big and you dont want them root bound


----------



## abomb (Jan 7, 2009)

They look great good job!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 7, 2009)

Tell you the truth...the lil indica is already rootbound had been from bout week 10. HOW MUCH TRUOBLE AM I IN???? all seems pretty healthy. Ill take a pic of them tomorrow. and show ya. will def transplant though.


----------



## abomb (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah your fine but do it soon!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 9, 2009)

Alright got some stuff done today. Reflected walls with foil.....i know not as good as mylar and can burn the plants but since im using cfls (low heat) I think ill be fine. Better then nothing....Also mcygverd two hoods out of foil...once again better then nothing. Overall i see a dif in amount of light on the plants so i def think its an upgrade. The plants seem to be doing okay...more hairs developing on sativa, i think i need to back off and just let them grow. The pics came out lil dark since i was on sunlight setting....this isnt really how dark it is.













The Indica still not showing any hairs or pistols like the sativa. NO sign of male is the upside i guess. Took two shots of her. This plant grew werid, very bushy...the fan leaves grew right and the rest very oddly. ANYONE with any sex predictions please let me know?

*INDICA *












Sativa's fan leaves gettign lot brown spots. Read that clorien in the tap water can do this. i dont always let it sit for tewnty-four hours.






I have gotten the heat issue under control...during light we crack the door and have the fan shooting air out. Went from 90 degrees to high 70's if it gets lil cool we shut it more works kinda well.












Clones seem to be doing well, some new growth from tops and green....ALL about the roots though soo i dont know. I might yank one or two shitty ones in a few days to see if they taken root at all.


----------



## abomb (Jan 9, 2009)

You have spider mites check underneath the fan leaves that's where they hang out!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 9, 2009)

How do you knwo for sure!!??? And what kind damage can they do?


----------



## abomb (Jan 9, 2009)

Look it up little spots like that usually mean u got mites and yes it's very bad look up how to get rid of them. Look at both plants carefully if there is more but not too infested you take a wet sponge and wipe them down a few times if you are infested u want to look deeper on the best method I've never had them so I can't give you anymore than the sponge method it will work if it's low you may have to keep doing it every so often


----------



## abomb (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope I'm wrong but every picture I've seen of mite infestations the leaves looked exactly like yours bummer man!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah i dont know, searched long and ahrd for any type of bug issue today and couldnt find anything. Its only the 3 lower fan leavs with the condition. Also just used our first aplication of bloom booster so could be side effects of that poss??


----------



## lampshade (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey looking great, 90 day veg isn't too much, i only wish i had the patience to veg that long. Anyways those spots don't look like mites to me, usually mites also leave a white excrement and you cant miss them. I have seen the same thing on my plants at the very beginning of flower. Since its on the lower leaves, you know its a mobile element. That only gives you four options; N, P, K, and MG, oh and Zn. To me it looks like a very mild Mg def. If u want get some epsom salt and foliar feed, but i feel confident if you just fertilized that it will go away on its own.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks man....yeah just ckecked again def no bugs. Lower fan leaves fall off and die out later in flower anyway i think so im not to worried about it. Sativa showing more and more hairs. Still no hairs on the indica.  .


----------



## abomb (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry for the scare I was under the esumption that all your leaves were like that I should have paid more attention sorry! Glad all is well!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 10, 2009)

Like how you stick to your guns on your choice of lights! I researched and did the numbers and everyone was yelling at me that the lights I am using (same as you), are one size too small. However, I have 20 of them on my 8 girls that are in about 12'sq. So with 32,000 lumens, I reckon thats kinda good, right? BTW, the 20 lights cost me $10 thanks to PG&E! I am loving what I'm seeing so far in my grow, so unless the yield is just shit quality and quantity, I think we are all safe with the 23W CFL's.
Good grow, btw!


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn those are healthy looking plants. Hotwater heater boxes work great for hiding the light in a pinch. Just sux pulling the box on and off. That way you can veg those clones in the same closet. Hell I guess I guy could flower a outdoor plant early that way. Hmmmm


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah already thinking about what im goin to do with the clones. Think i might just put them right into 12 12 so i can use the closet.


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 10, 2009)

go to lowes and get the 65 watt 2700k 150 watt eq cfls there only 8 bucks a piece.


----------



## Everglow (Jan 10, 2009)

Those look DOPE! You need some stronger bulbs though dude, you're gonna start lighting things on fire soon with that many bulbs


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah im constintly looking at bulbs whatever store im in....the ebst abng for the buck so far is these four pack of 23 watt 1600 lumen a pop for like 8 bones. I got bout week befor i come into any kinda money....im planning on buying 2 100 W 2600 lumen a pop cfls....think they are 10 each. Remember i dont know if im goin to have two plants in there if this indica turns out to be not so femalsh then ill have all the lights for just my sativa....plus the clones but they are goin to be well under 90 days from clone to flower. I think im done buying the 23 watters now though....i do know i need to step it up right now i have just under 13,000 lumens and i want close to twenty. NOw that the heat issue has been concured im ready to gte more lights. JUST NEED MORE $$$$$$$ anyone want to donat???? haha


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 12, 2009)

Just about end of week one of flower. The sativa coming along...showing more and more hairs. Ill have pics up at end of week two, nothing really to much to see now. The indica has been giving me some problems! First off still no sign of hairs....but i honestly dont think i see any sign of male either....if anything i see more signs of female then male...ill post some pics later. The real Issue is that the indica is very VERY droopy. Was in a pot prob way to small for it so i transplanted it this morning plus it was rootbound so that couldnt of been helping. Well see if the new pot helps her out. Shes so compact and bushy i would hate to loose her. CLones doin okay GUESS. Still green show some growth from top just hoping i got ROOTS! Throw some pics up later....


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, the 23W CFL's definitely not the way to go! I've been using nothing but them and my growth and pistil production just wont slow down. But then that could also be an adverse side effect of the yeast/sugar Co2 production that I've got going on only producing 1300 PPm.

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/146691-new-cfl-grow.html
I didnt even want the cupcakes, but I my milk/cookie ratio was off the hook


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 13, 2009)

Huh???? Isnt that a good thing??? Ha. Maybe i didnt understand right? Throw some pics up later today. I think somone (indica) shower HER sex today!!!! 3 for 3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, bro, it was a joke. You can see by lookin at my pics what those 23W are capable of when kept as close to the plant as possible!
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/146691-new-cfl-grow.html


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 13, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Yeah, bro, it was a joke. You can see by lookin at my pics what those 23W are capable of when kept as close to the plant as possible!
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/146691-new-cfl-grow.html


I personally think if your gowing for lower wattage the lowest you should go is 26 watts. There are like a dollar more than the 23's, but you still need at least 4 per plant in week 3, or they will beging to stretch (NOGO)


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont know how much the 24W are,but my 23W's were only $0.50 each. Dont have stretching except on one that is pretty much a miracle plant @ this point, anyway!
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/146691-new-cfl-grow.html


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 14, 2009)

hairs hairs HAIRS!!!! Sativa doin great new bud spots everyday! Indica doing okay........ scared she might be half man half woman, not 100% yet. Def see hairs but see funny things that could be the beggining of teh flower....just not sure. Got a plan for the clones...they are 10 days old today, uprooted one of them yesterday to see where i was at and it had one lil root coming out side of it and this was one of the weaker plants so im inthused that they are doin work under that soil....anyway im goin to do one of two thigns depending on the plnats reaction. I just dont have the humidity or even the heat that the roots need in my current clone spot...sooooo im just putting them into the closet...for the humidity. I know theyd ont need this much light but they are at the bottem of the closet 24 inch or so from nearest cfl. So if they look like they are doing okay ill leave em in there at 12 12...see what happens. If they seem to be doing poor ill take out at dark periods and throw in old clone spot till the lights come on again. Well see what happens....trying to wait till mnday (two weeks flower) to throw pics up but maybe i will later. CLONE TIPS?


----------



## Krypt (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry to be a buzz killer....but get ready for some fluffy buds, possibly only a quad

u need either a lot more cfls or a hps


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 14, 2009)

Watch it with the clones, they might start to strech with the cfls being so far away.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah kinda what i was thinking, might put them above the whole setup just for heat.....

Krypt what do ya mean perhaps only a quad? Whats quad referring too?

PS. on my way out to get mor elights right now!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 14, 2009)

A quad is a quarter o, brother. You need more light coverage for a GOOD CFL grow!!!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah kinda thoughts thats what he meant..... 

Just got four more in there now for a total of 15 twenty three watt 1600 lumens...all 2700k. 

Grand total 
watts - 345
Lumens - 24,000

Got all the lights in best spot possible, 2-3 inches away, and i rotate my plants few times a day. Adding more lights soon.

Trying my best here!!!!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 15, 2009)

Anytime i feel like im waisting my time i look at bossmans cfl grow and it gets me motivated again.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 17, 2009)

Ehh was trying my ahrdest to wait till beginning of week three..... lots of updates on setup let me tell you! Tomorrow will be pics and updates i promis!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 18, 2009)

*UPDATE!*

Alright, long story short....were down to one plant...well one mature plant. We decided to chop the indica down....it was hard believe me. The indica just never grew right...then at the end she showed sex late and i think might of been a hermi. Indica def had hairs goin but lil clusters too soooo, took a nice clone off it and chopped it. With the indica terminated, the sativa has flurished!
Added a light this morning bringing the total to 16 lights now. I think i might get one more big one and thats it. If i dont wake up to crack door it gets HOT! Other then that all seems good. Now this is first grow so maybe this isnt great for day 13 but i like what i see.


































*CLONES*

OKay so out of the 11 clones we took from all three plants 14 days ago....about 5 rooted just okay and two rooted pretty good so i kept the two. One is teh sativa goin now, and the other is the indica that is now in Weed Heaven. They seem to be doin pretty good, i water them and everything els pretty much Wet/Dry. It will be interesting to see what they do in 12/12. I kept them in 24 till they took root pretty much.... The one other clone job in there is off of the indica...it was a big fat clone that was in flower so its a long shot say the least but well se what it does....expiermentation.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 18, 2009)

I wish my camera was as good as yours! I love how my buds are progressing, but dont have anything that captures it THAT nicely! Beautiful shots


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks WHERE AM I, Nikon of some sort i dont know much its my roomates cam. I was on the old pic phone befor so this is a bit of an upgrade. How yours goin??? You must be just bout end week three if i rmember right?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 18, 2009)

Goin well, ty! On day 18 of flowering and will be putting up pics later. Everything is looking awesome.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 22, 2009)

*FLOWER DAY 17
*Alright so i was goin to wait till the end of week three but last night i was trying to find a cfl journal with a more consistnat update so i could see where my plant should be around which week and day....so i might update every few days rather then once a week.
As for the plant she is doing very nicly, more and more bud sites every day. I counted just over 50 today. Im seeing the rewards of letting here veg for 100 days. I have been keeping the lights 1-3 inchs away and she is loving it, feeding here every 3 days now and watering WET/DRY....simple as it gets.
























*THE ISSUES

*Three lower fan leaves are pretty much donzo, not sure what it is. Def not bugs...maybe nute burn? I also heard that lower fan leaves start to die in flowering...not really to worried about it. Take a look.






*CLONES

*Really down to three good clones, two are just about 16 days from cutting....7 days from 24/0 (just till root) and now have been in 12/12 for few days. They are growing very slowly...i have a feeling as soon as they get a steady root system goin they are goin to flurish...both are def female. As for the expierment with the indica clone....after it was cut it was put right into 12/12 befor it even had root system just to see what it did. The thing is starting to flower! Day like 6 of it being cut and its got nice lil hairs....expierment to say least well see what happens.












MISC PICS


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

God, I love these plants.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 22, 2009)

sup man they looking good, besides the yellowing , im flowering also and wen my leaves turn yellow ther just yellow i dont get those little brown holes like yours, i dont kno the cause of that or i dont even kno if u should worry about it ,since im on my first grow myself, but im just saying this from my experience best of luck to you tho.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys yeah im not sure early on somone thought it was maybe spider mites but def not bugs....dont really think its goin to hurt me any. Damn.... WHERE AM I, looks like you have been adding light how many you up to now? For how many plants?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm @ like 18  for 8 . Next grow will have more , more , same space and a new technique, as well.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 22, 2009)

man hows ur light bill with all those cfls?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

The same month that I started the CFL's, I started unplugging the power that is @ the house my grow room draws power from. I started using the lights on the 1st, started unplugging shit on the 16th, and my electric bill went DOWN $80.00!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont see much of a dif in the electric..... 

WHERE AM I----- Say that again in simpler terms....sorry to many bong hits... Are you saying it went up using the cfls?
DO you know ballpark of how many watts or lumens one plant needs? Or like some type of lumens per square foot??? Just not sure how to gage it.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

NO! My bill went DOWN!!!! Thats 'cause I replaced all the lights in my house w/CFL's, only do laundry & dishes before 10 am or after 6 pm, & anything that is not CURRENTLY being used is off & unplugged!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 22, 2009)

okay good scared me for half a second!!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, got new pics of proof of CFL working!!


----------



## lampshade (Jan 23, 2009)

Hows it going man its been a while since ive checked this. Looks like its coming along nicely. If the yellowing is just on the lower leaf or leaves it could be just naturally removing itself from that earlier spot damage. But, i also noticed your steams are really red which is usually a sign of phosphorus def. Also lower leave yellowing is usually nitrogen. So you may need a little more ferts. How big are your pots, usually 2 gallons of soil supports enough natural nutes for 1 ft of growth, after that it needs more nutes for optimal growth.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm not exactly sure size of pot....guess if it gets any worse ill start thinking bout doin somethin bout it.....And yeah the stems are turning all dig colors...red, purple, green!!!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

My stems turn all sorts of colors from green to red to purp. Never has been a bad thing, hope yours are well!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 23, 2009)

ALright next issue....my leaves are looking real droopy of late....any ideas?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

How do you determine when to water? Do you have a moisture meter? Could be thirst


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 23, 2009)

Nah i dont have many gages at all besides a thermo...i water wet/dry pretty much. Think im cookin her?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

I think sh'es thirsty. Are the leaves just drooping, or is there witing or discoloration, or stuntin? Anything besides the droop?


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 23, 2009)

pick yourself up some 65 watters from walmart, their 18 bucks a peice....actually the longer you veg, the better , 90 days vegging should give you some dank smoke....I pulled 2 ozs off of one plant grown with cfls, and I vegged her for 65 days. if your not already, start feeding them mollasses, 2 tlbs per gallon every time you water. that will give you fat buds.....good luck man...they look good...


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 23, 2009)

molasses huh.....details?????


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 23, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> molasses huh.....details?????


 
its good stuff man and will not interfere with your regular feed cycle, molasses is basically suger cane juice. you can buy it at your local grocery store. its used during flowering to provide sugers and trace elements which will fatten them buds up.....hope this explains it better....


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Jan 23, 2009)

They look great man! i have a WW (positive female) and she is about 2 months old and i'm not sure when to put it into flower. yours is 90 days and yours is like 4 times taller than mine but mine is short and bushy. i think i'm gonna wait into March to put it into flower.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 23, 2009)

Wowzers...MARCH!! what kind of light????? Yeah i vegged so long that around day 90 hairs just starting popping out of stems...and then i new!!!!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 23, 2009)

So i ended up flushing her Between the droopy leaves and the lower fan leaves burnin i thought nutes mighta been issue, well see if she perks up. Also scatterd lights a lil more in room, trying to get lower buds healthier. I want to get maybe 3 or 4 cfls and i think ill have her surounded!!!

"BUDS COME OUT WITH YOUR HANDS UP....YOUR SURROUNDED!"


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 23, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> So i ended up flushing her Between the droopy leaves and the lower fan leaves burnin i thought nutes mighta been issue, well see if she perks up. Also scatterd lights a lil more in room, trying to get lower buds healthier. I want to get maybe 3 or 4 cfls and i think ill have her surounded!!!
> 
> "BUDS COME OUT WITH YOUR HANDS UP....YOUR SURROUNDED!"


Funny shit man, I +rep ya


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 24, 2009)

"THINGS LOOK UP"

Litterly....yesterdays issues are in teh past. The flush was a success droopy leaves no more...also after repositioning some lights lower half of plant looking healthier.

PICS ON MONDAY!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 26, 2009)

*FLower Day 21*









*Okay 3 weeks today, we changed our light sched from 12/12 too 13 on 11 off. I have heard things befor about doin this and then the other day read something in HIGHTIMES about it and it made me a believer. Then the start of week 5 switch back to 12/12. We shall see what happens. Plant over all looking pretty good...real bushy uptop, wish she was this way the whole way down. Fan leaves are playing lamp shade so i mcgyverd some fan leave holders..I really think she needs a bigger home but at this stage transplanting would be a job....think it could be worth it though. After flushing her two days ago she is doing better...just about all dry now....waiting to water in the am so shes not real wet when the lights go off. Nutes are goin to 3/4th strenth next feeding.*





















*CLONES*
*Alright, this is the first time iv said this since i took the cutting but the clones look good. The bad news is that im hit on time. I have a max of like 10 half weeks left of grow time. Does anyone know much about plants goin right from root to 12/12?????? Well see what happens.*






*MISC PICS*






























*Its that YER*


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Jan 26, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Wowzers...MARCH!! what kind of light????? Yeah i vegged so long that around day 90 hairs just starting popping out of stems...and then i new!!!!


I'm using CFLs. its like my 3rd grow but i never posted anything on here. my next one will be posted


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 26, 2009)

How did your grows turn out?


----------



## fishindog (Jan 26, 2009)

Coming along nicely  Im only a couple weeks behind ya


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 28, 2009)

i think you ran into the same stretch problem as me. no matter - you are doing an incredible job - looking killer.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks guys... today is day 23 and all is doing pretty good. Its really just a fight for time.....i need her to get on it, only ahve ten weeks of avaible grow time left. Clones are looking GREAT! New growth times ten, plus i trnasplanted the two healthier ones today and the root system had tripled since i transplanted week go.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 29, 2009)

*FLOWER DAY 24*

"ITS GETTIN FROSTY IN HERE"

All looking good on day 24, took few pics just to get an upclose look at her flowers, the zoom i have on my picture program is pretty amazing....this pic here zoomed in looks amazing! You can really start to see the frostyness upclose and i also saw a few pistols starting to change color! Cant wait for my fingers to stick to these things....hopefully. Clones looking AMAZING, they are really taking off now. Transplanted the two healthier clones into milk cartins the root system must of quadroupled since 5 days ago when i tranplanted for first time since taking root. Over all i would say it took just under 3 weeks to fully take root and start to show new growth daily. Im nervous about my electric bill this month, i took a look at my meter today compared to the rest of the aparments and mine was doin laps around others!!!!! Should i be expecting a hefty bill? I heard that cfls are cheapy on electricty? ANYONE KNOW? i have 15 of these things running 23 watts 13 hours a day...any help would be nice to put my mind to eas. Welp im off to blaze and start the weekend right!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 31, 2009)

*ISSUES!*

*Alrighty, day 27 today and all is goin okay i guess, clones look incredible. The big girl looking a lil down.... *
*Bottem leaves turning a yellowesh green color and are very droopy, higher up on the plant some of my leaves are curling down and the tips are curling under them selves.... any tips ir ideas??????? Saw this a bit after last nutes were added so we flushed and everything went back to being good, the soil was also really dry so maybe it was lacking H20????? Ill have pics up on monday.*


----------



## newbie45 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow very nice looking plant im gonna be watching


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 2, 2009)

*Flower Day 28

With week four closing this is how we stand, big moma is looking nice up top anyway. I am having some major issues with yellowing of fan leaves and they are lil crip to the touch. Could this be nute issues? I have been useing the nutes every 6-7 days and am now at 3/4 strenth. I dont know its scaring me cuz i cant afored to loose to many more fan leaves.... Also just one or two spots but some of the little elaves around my buds are curling under them selves and teh tips are curling under itsself aswell, any ideas????? PLEASE HELP!! Next issue is i am starting to find some type flying bugs!!!!!!! Look like nats to me but i dont have clue, only finding maybe one every few days flying around once i shuffle the plant. They scare me....I play exterminateor everytime i see them. Other then that all is just about amazing, the main colas are taking off and the buds are finally starting to look like somthing i can break apart and roll up. Forcast must be snow these days cuz my lil girls starting to show signs of frostyness.....im loving it right now almost every other day you can see major changes. I plan on starting molassos feedings tomorrow. Im thinkin two Tbsp per gallon, anyone have any expiernce with molassos?????? Its goin to be a job but we are transplanting into a 50 gallon tomorrow i believe. I CANT WAIT! Soon as i get these shackles off her and see if she takes off. She is super top heavey right now and lower bud growth isnt stellar but what i do have up top DEF makes up for lower plant. Four weeks in and i think if i havested today that i would have least an O. Who knows though we shall see!!!!! Okay heres some pics of some of the issues....HELP?????*


*ISSUES*














*Clones*

Alrighty, as i said in my last post the clones HAVE NEVER LOOKED BETTER. They are doing absolutly amazing, The sativa (P1) is cut form the big moma goin now and the lil indica (p3) is from the girly we put to rest....RIP. Both of them starting to show hairs....not sure what is goin to happwn to them since they never had time to veg but well see i guess. Wish i new what specific strain they are. ANYONE know of any ways to tell a strain from the next besides tall means sativa and short stocky means indica.... Might just use them as a learning tool and try anything in the book on them...poss supercrop or somthin. See what ya think!!!!!!!








*INDICA*






*SATIVA*







*MISC PICS*


----------



## fishindog (Feb 2, 2009)

Dude looking real nice... i would say just cut those bottom dying leaves off, then your plant doesnt have to use energy to try and keep them alive....thats just my 2 cents, thats what i have done with all my dying looking leaves and everything is going great


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks man, yeah was just chillen with her now and the few bottem yellow leaves popped right off without pulling hard at all so they were ready to come off, im just worried cuz arnt teh fan leavs like the power house of the plant?


----------



## lampshade (Feb 6, 2009)

So you got those damn fungus gnats to eh? I always seem to get them but they usually never bother my plants. But if you start to see alot you should buy something called 'mosquito dunks' from lowes, then dissolve it in water next time you water the plants. But i doubt they will get that bad, how many have you seen? Again I still think you may need a little more nitrogen but yellowing of fan leaves is normal towards the end of flowering. Anyways still looks like you got some nice colas forming, no matter what you got some smoke ahead.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah the gnats are nothing to be worried about anymore i dont think,,,i see one or two everynow and then when i water...buddy of mine who grew befor told em this was a bit normal and not to be to worried. They just like living in my soil!!! I would too so i dont blame the lil guys. Yeah the colas are looking prettier and prettier everyday. Ill have pic sup on monday, i transplanted....well see if she stretchs her legs out!!???


----------



## lampshade (Feb 7, 2009)

When you transplanted were their any roots that were wrapped around the bottom of the pot? If so their gonna love their new home. Also I was thinking about that N def, but how you say that when you flush they do alot better. Low acidity of soil locks out Nitrogen, and fertilizers are almost always acidic so i was wondering if you have ever checked the ph of the runoff water (the water that drains from the pot). You got them in fresh soil im assuming, so that soil should be just fine. Anyhow your girl should start to explode going into the 6th week so i cant wait to see pics in a week or two.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW if anything you say is close to being right i am one happy man, and yes the roots were bound as they get....when we took her out the pot the bottem of her was teh shape of the pot, roughed her roots up lil bit to encourage growth.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 8, 2009)

ALright.....christ i dont wake up this early for class! Got up to water with the molassos....wanted to get it wet early in day so she can bake in the sun all day and suck it up!!!! Pics tomorrow, fun updates with the clones, expiementation is fun.....time for a BTB (bed time blaze)


THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!!!!


----------



## lampshade (Feb 9, 2009)

If anything i say is close to right? Dude all i told you was that those spots were not mites, and they are not, that was a Mg or Ca Def or some contaminent in the water. Next you DO have a N def go to page 9 and you can clearly see that is not nute burn its either lack of light to lower leaves or lack of N. You have a cfl grow so you should be getting light to all leaves. Your red stems could be genetics i just suggested that you may need more P(cannabis hardly ever takes up excess amounts of P). And guess what causes all that PH being too low. Needing to transplant would act as a catalyst for this enviroment since the soil acted like a buffer for awhile. Dont worry though the new soil you transplanted in should be ph nuetral. So i recommend you get a ph meter (or make one out of red cabbage) and start testing the water and nutes you feed it. Baking soda for ph up and lemon juice for down (unless in hydro). And the 6 week thing just my own opinio, but from looking at your plants they look filled out just not fattened up, and thats the next step to maturity, the floral bracts form a false seed and swell. But i guess i should have said IMO. Anyhow great grow and good luck. Im out.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Lmapdude! The info will be used..


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 9, 2009)

*Flowering Day 35

Oh the sweet rewards that week 6 brings....visibal tricoms, sticky fingers, brown hairs. I have done a few things, first we did transplant...im not sure what gallon but it was huge and make the tree look small.




Yesterday we began a weekly molassos feeding i am using grandmas i read and saw somoen els useing it so i thought it was safe...with the new pot she drank just under a gallon of juice...i am doing just a lil over tbsp per Gal. I fed her yesterday morn and this evening i got my first sticky finger expierence. I almost ate my finger but i dont think it would be good for my golf game. I know i am goin to get some constructive/hurtfull feedback on how light she is down low. I know i need more light down low but at this point im just trying my hardest to force as big yield out of the 6 or 7 main colas i got goin. I counted just under 70 real bud sites and clusters granit these varied prob from like .3 too like 3-4 Gram clusters...this is why i am starting to refer to her as a tree. I would say 85% of my fan leaves are now gone...they turned real yello like i showed and fell off slowly but surly starting at bottem and working way up. ON THE UPSIDE is there isnt one bud site that has yellow leaves in it....hard to explain like the leaves that grow out of the buds are nice and healthy so im thinking maybe its the plant getting rid of the leaves to get mor elight to buds but then i also think the fans are the power house of the plant.....i might be over thinking...Welp Enjoy...*

























CLONES

............ ...... ... OH sorry sorry i was speachless for a min there. The clones are boomin, and them bein expiements and all im having fun with em. For thoughs who dont know they were put into 12/12 right after they took root from cutting and looked risky for about 21 days...then bam. Now day 35 they are sick. The indica is growing so nice and compact and might even give me a few nice buds if i have enough time. The indicas pistals might be three times teh size and density of the sativas...its cool to compar. Makes me wish i didnt get rid of her mommy




Now for teh sativa from the tree. I think i have passed my LST test with flying colors....i read about it but it like hits you when you see it. I tied her down when she was just about 8 inch high, tied her about 90 degrees or so the next morn her head was bending up and searching for the sun! I have had to tie her twice now....all bud sites are now in light and all closer to the light as well! I only have about 59 days of time left so i dont know how well they will finish...welp enjoy.








*Sativa*






*Indica*







*MISC PICS*


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

eh bro I feed my bitches molasses 2 weeks into flowering until 2 weeks before harvest. I skip nutes every other watering, but molasses is in every watering.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 9, 2009)

OKay thats good news!!! Molassos every watering it is! Prob be like twice a week now anyway i really am trying to let her dry out between waterings


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> OKay thats good news!!! Molassos every watering it is! Prob be like twice a week now anyway i really am trying to let her dry out between waterings


 
Eh bro you can even do your final flush with molasses. Some growers put 3-4 tsp per gallon, i'm not fuckin around. I have used molasses on my 3 last grows and it has worked wonders, but I have never put more than 1 tsp per gallon. High times says 4 tsp per gallon bro, but I think it's kinda over board, but I don't know.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> *Flowering Day 35*
> 
> *Oh the sweet rewards that week 6 brings....visibal tricoms, sticky fingers, brown hairs. I have done a few things, first we did transplant...im not sure what gallon but it was huge and make the tree look small.
> 
> ...


 
oh and you got the best shit grandmothers unsulphered black strap... more fluffier and hevier buds, cheers....


----------



## lampshade (Feb 9, 2009)

Whats crackin pennywise, hey you seem knowledgeable about molasses. I hear about it every day, but im still a little confused. Originally i was thinking that since plants produce glucose as food through photosynthesis that feeding it molasses would basically add to its power supply, technically in theory if this was the case, a plant would need no light to SURVIVE. But i am fairly sure that plants cannot uptake carbohydrates (sugars) through their roots. However i know that beneficial bacteria and fungi in soil DO eat sugar and happen to love carbon (high in sugar) and actually produce CO2 as a byproduct. I used it once in a hydro setup but i stopped quickly after this wierd fungal film appeared all over my roots, nothing bad ever happened though. I was wondering if maybe its just a soil thing or if maybe i did something wrong. Anyhow hit me back and do you have a link to the HT article? Anyhow info would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Feb 9, 2009)

lampshade said:


> Whats crackin pennywise, hey you seem knowledgeable about molasses. I hear about it every day, but im still a little confused. Originally i was thinking that since plants produce glucose as food through photosynthesis that feeding it molasses would basically add to its power supply, technically in theory if this was the case, a plant would need no light to SURVIVE. But i am fairly sure that plants cannot uptake carbohydrates (sugars) through their roots. However i know that beneficial bacteria and fungi in soil DO eat sugar and happen to love carbon (high in sugar) and actually produce CO2 as a byproduct. I used it once in a hydro setup but i stopped quickly after this wierd fungal film appeared all over my roots, nothing bad ever happened though. I was wondering if maybe its just a soil thing or if maybe i did something wrong. Anyhow hit me back and do you have a link to the HT article? Anyhow info would be appreciated greatly.


LOOKIN good man, cant wait for harvest!!!


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

lampshade said:


> Whats crackin pennywise, hey you seem knowledgeable about molasses. I hear about it every day, but im still a little confused. Originally i was thinking that since plants produce glucose as food through photosynthesis that feeding it molasses would basically add to its power supply, technically in theory if this was the case, a plant would need no light to SURVIVE. But i am fairly sure that plants cannot uptake carbohydrates (sugars) through their roots. However i know that beneficial bacteria and fungi in soil DO eat sugar and happen to love carbon (high in sugar) and actually produce CO2 as a byproduct. I used it once in a hydro setup but i stopped quickly after this wierd fungal film appeared all over my roots, nothing bad ever happened though. I was wondering if maybe its just a soil thing or if maybe i did something wrong. Anyhow hit me back and do you have a link to the HT article? Anyhow info would be appreciated greatly.


Sorry, I do not recall the Ht mag this was a few months back.

As for the build up in your hydo setup this is a no go. Molasses is only good for soil grows as it will kill your plants and clog up your pumps and system and it promotes bacterial growth.

Some people do there final flush with it, but I don't reccommend it, it leaves your bud with a light flavor of molasses. I don't know if you have smelt it, but it smells like hot ass. LOL


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks all! Yeah i always want to use more i just am scared too after some high nute issues.....Two tbsp will be in store for next feeding!


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 11, 2009)

Good Growing dude. Im a month or so behind u... Im gonnna learn lots from ur grow


----------



## slinger36s (Feb 11, 2009)

nice grow your plant is hella tall probly the best looking ive seen from tall plants growin with only cfl, im 18 days into flowering and my bush is growin hella quick, gotta love the cfls, already showing trich's + rep nice grow bro.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks man...yur shit looks crazy amzaing...looks like one them trees you would see in africa in middle of no where with few lions sleeping under it


----------



## Inthesmoke (Feb 11, 2009)

"Skip the guess work...find a source of high fructose glucose that has been refined, such as corn syrup. It is a safer additive, it's glucose doesn't come with the risk of minerals binding to it...as well it offers the grower more control of what is actually being added to the grow medium." The glucose will help make for nice and tight buds.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 11, 2009)

looks great,you will probally get between 2-5oz dry. that one bitch is tall but her colas look suweet


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice job man, im workin with almost the same amount of lights, i hope mine come out as good as yours!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 12, 2009)

Thnaks guys....yeha if i get anything over 2 O's i will be a happy ahppy man!


----------



## lampshade (Feb 14, 2009)

Its been a couple days, everything going good?


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 14, 2009)

lampshade said:


> Its been a couple days, everything going good?


Oh more then you know brotha...redid closet once more and added 2 lights. I'll have pics on weekly monday update. Clones are on another level aswell.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 16, 2009)

Weekly update later tongiht most likly...have golf till 5sh and lights off at 6 so might be tight.....if not tonihgt def tomorrow, have done some shit and got some pretty pics in store! Des anyone know if black lights or anything make your plants look cool? Ha im getting weird i know!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2009)

Will be posted


----------



## lampshade (Feb 16, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2092711]Will be posted [/quote]
Im looking forward to the pics. Cant wait. Enjoy the golf mate.

Do you want to use blacklights for pictures, or to help them grow? 

THC does require UVb in order for its production, but blacklights are mostly UVa. I would get a heat lamp for iguanas, if you want to try and increase THC.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 16, 2009)

Ha well now maybe for growth....but nah i just meant to make it look cool for pics?

pics shortly!!!!


----------



## lampshade (Feb 16, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Ha well now maybe for growth....but nah i just meant to make it look cool for pics?
> 
> pics shortly!!!!


Yeah they will make some cool pics. High times uses alot of red and blue lights to make the photos look better. 

Im excited for the pics.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 16, 2009)

*Day 42 Flower*
*"Where did the stem go?"*

*Well its hard to believe but here we are the end of week six. Seems like just yesterday i was germinating some bagseed and trying to grow it under incondecents!!!! HAHA! Okay now for some updates. Big momma is doin good....very good. Her main colas are starting to get some width to them rather then shooting up. Its like the buds are just growing ontop of eachother forming one masive crazy looking cola. I think she is digging the molassos....best 2 dollars i have spent over grow i think. We added two more lights and used the y adapters to branch out a lil bit. We are really trying to get some light on the lower half of plant now that we see what it could be with proper light. I know i prob wont see much from bottem of plant....it has gotten better since we moved lights down so who knows. I do know if we fatten the bottem buds up like the tops, we could easly double our yeild. Ill be happy though with even a ton lil .2-.6ers sooo who knows once more. Had to move up the lights, looks like i am going to be okay on space after all, i got about 7-8 inchs to play with which will be planty. I guess since we had the cfls so close to top of her it prevented a strtching problem.*













*Heres a shot of the lower half, now that i know the electirc is chill i might add a few lights for end of flower to get more light on her bottem side. If i dont i guess ill just get a bunch lil .3ers? GUESSIN Might rig two more of these for bottem hafl and be done with lights!*














*CLONES*
*I wont even say it......cuz i always do but yet again the clones have done mor ein one week then i do in a whole year! Growing like crazy and have trpled in bud size since last mondays update. I was trying to compar the clones buds to the pics of her moma to see where im at. I have just about 52 days of grow time allowed left and im not sure if the lil clones have time or not. They have extreme potential. Heres the "LINE UP"*







*The Sativas are awesome! I love tieing them bitchs down and seeing the girls perk back up! Searching for the sun. The indicas are not slacking behind at all, the stornger of the two that was cut in the original batch is incredible, can barly see stem up the plant. I have a feeling she is goin to produce like a fat 7 or 8 gramer cola. We will see!*

*Indica*











*Sativa (LST)*










*JR*






*Indica aka Palm Tree*







*MISC PICS*


----------



## wackymack (Feb 16, 2009)

looks great,i like the palm tree,i got a plant that i named palmdale,bc it looks like a palm tree. your goin to get a nice harvest,ill b flowering mine at the end of the month


----------



## lampshade (Feb 16, 2009)

wackymack said:


> looks great,i like the palm tree,i got a plant that i named palmdale,bc it looks like a palm tree. your goin to get a nice harvest,ill b flowering mine at the end of the month


I think you might make your 2 oz mark. Just barley though. They look amazing. Keep it up. 2 weeks man... i bet your about to shit you pants. Lamp


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah pretty much....i think i might be looking at more then two though. I have seem some cfl journals on here go 13 weeks! or longer! PLus its a sativa so even more! Im goin to take a taste in week or so....


----------



## lampshade (Feb 16, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Yeah pretty much....i think i might be looking at more then two though. I have seem some cfl journals on here go 13 weeks! or longer! PLus its a sativa so even more! Im goin to take a taste in week or so....


Oh yeah i forgot it was sativa, Im uber baked. Yeaf def at least 10 weeks. Dont you have them on 11/13 though. Or some light schedule like that? I remember you posted something about that.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah i did but what i read in hightimes was to keep on 12-12 till week four and throw to 13 on 11 off then revert back at end of week 5 so this is what i did. So i only had the lights 13 on for two weeks. I did see a surge in growth, i think this is somehthin i wuld do again.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 16, 2009)

the sativa you might want to make it into hash,bc the buds will be loose and airy,the indi should be nice and compact,the tall one looks indi dom.

mine are about 3in tall and 7nodes,hopefully ill pull 3oz off one plant,ill be concentrating all my light one one girl,i got 2 weeks to decide who will be gettin the light all by herself. sorry to jack ur thread but im usin cfls too,if i can make it pull 3,ill be good for 3months of smokin till another harvest


----------



## lampshade (Feb 16, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Yeah i did but what i read in hightimes was to keep on 12-12 till week four and throw to 13 on 11 off then revert back at end of week 5 so this is what i did. So i only had the lights 13 on for two weeks. I did see a surge in growth, i think this is somehthig i wuld do again.


Increasing the light in flowering will cause them to flower less and grow more veg. It works because of a flourophore in the leaves that respond to red light. The longer they are exposed to red light the more the chemical converts to a form that stops flowering. After the light is cut off the chemical reverts back to its original state, which promotes flowering. 
So i would imagine this would increase yield as well as tack on an extra week or so of flowering.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm yeah didnt think of it adding flowering time...prob not best idea. Are you saying the big moma looks inidca? I was afraid that she was goin to be real airy too but they just in past few days now have really been densing up and i still have anothe 3-4 weeks i think i mean today is only beginning of week 7! Isnt growth suppose to be more rapid toward end of flower too?


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 16, 2009)

You guys think i have time for the clones????? Only 53 days of grow time left!


----------



## lampshade (Feb 16, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> You guys think i have time for the clones????? Only 53 days of grow time left!


Yes but you will need to increase flowering. Just like what i was talking about last time i posted here. Anyway, you need to let them get 13 hrs of darkness a day. If you can put maybe a box over them 1 hr before the lights go out. Or you could take it off an hour after they cut on. Either way, the increased dark period will increase the daily amounts of Pf phytochrome. Which will stimulate Faster flowering, but slightly less yield, but you gotta do what you gotta do. Or you could harvest early, but the bud wouldnt get you all that high.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah i guess well see as time gets close. I could just put the whole closet in 13 hours dark, would this be good idea? I dont know a whole lot about the dark being good for it? Educate me???


----------



## lampshade (Feb 16, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Yeah i guess well see as time gets close. I could just put the whole closet in 13 hours dark, would this be good idea? I dont know a whole lot about the dark being good for it? Educate me???


 If you do the whole closet 13 hours of dark it will speed up the flowering of all the plants, your big girl will finish sooner as well, and the yield will be slightly smaller. So what i would do is let the big girl get closer to done, two weeks. Then switch to 11hrs light/13hrs dark. This way the big girl will not be affected as much, yet the clones will finish in time still. 
If the clones arnt close to being done and its getting close to move out, bump them down to 10 hrs light.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright cool sounds good...think that might be the plant hen int wo weeks were goin to 11 light. Makes sense i guess the sun would be goin down earlier and earlier


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 18, 2009)

Alrighty, waterd this morning..she was pretty dry. Watering/feedings are prob the 2nd most important thing about growing and i really never paid much attention. This is something i want to improve on in my next grow. Mostly we have been watering wet/dry pretty much. The pot she is in now is huge and she drys it out in just about four days. I have been setting the mental clock for 6 am so i can water at sunrise. She likes it, the day or two after waterings are what i look forward to anymore. Heres a question for anyone readin, what do you guys think me moving some lights from the top down a bit???? Right now i have 17 cfls in there and 9 of them are on the top of the plant, the plant is just over 40 inch from dirt, so im def not getting a ton lights down low from cfls.....this is where hps would be nice! So im thinkin maybe put that 4 peicer i rigged and put that up top and arrange the 9 lights around teh plant. I want the bottem to POP! The top main colas have been doin great so i dont want to make them angry. I have few wide shots of my closet so you can see my options. I also am switching to 11:30 on 12:30 off. If i understood right this should quicken up flowering yet stunt yeild which at this point im alright with. I think im goin to go back half hour a week. 

Cheers.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2009)

Keep us posted


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 20, 2009)

Day 46 Flower.

Not a ton to update on, wanted to post that i have moved around teh lights big time. I only have four up top now which im not excited about, but we do now how cosideble light on lower half of plant, i can see a dif in the buds down there already. I am planning on goin out and getting one the BIGGY cfls 62 watt 3700 lumen! And throw her up top in center, then maybe even have anothe rlgiht or two to surround the plant. Clones are doin awesome, wishing i ddint kill the indicas mommy now that i see what it can do. The lil indica clone is goin to produce the nicest fatest monster bud ever.

Cheers


----------



## lampshade (Feb 20, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Day 46 Flower.
> 
> Not a ton to update on, wanted to post that i have moved around teh lights big time. I only have four up top now which im not excited about, but we do now how cosideble light on lower half of plant, i can see a dif in the buds down there already. I am planning on goin out and getting one the BIGGY cfls 62 watt 3700 lumen! And throw her up top in center, then maybe even have anothe rlgiht or two to surround the plant. Clones are doin awesome, wishing i ddint kill the indicas mommy now that i see what it can do. The lil indica clone is goin to produce the nicest fatest monster bud ever.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah indicas are best, but nothin smokes like a good sativa. Way more dreamy, not so couch lock. Anways, you need to only have 11 hrs light and 13 dark. You got it backwards, 1130 on and 1230 off is 13 hrs light. That will slow the flowerinbg process. You aim to speed it up? So you need to cut it on at 1130 and off at 1030.


----------



## lampshade (Feb 20, 2009)

lampshade said:


> Yeah indicas are best, but nothin smokes like a good sativa. Way more dreamy, not so couch lock. Anways, you need to only have 11 hrs light and 13 dark. You got it backwards, 1130 on and 1230 off is 13 hrs light. That will slow the flowerinbg process. You aim to speed it up? So you need to cut it on at 1130 and off at 1030.


Oh and you should be fine moving those lights down, i completely understand why. Its not like the buds on top are gonna shrink. They have already developed there mass, so i think youll be fine, as long as you dont move them all. Lamp.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Lamp...you got a grow goin?


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 21, 2009)

*Day 47 Flower*

*Whats cooking everybody, well here we are two days off the start fo week 7. As happy as i am to see week 7 it also brings thoughts that i might be looking at a 10 week grow  I am really worried that the bottem buds will be nothing....I guess i dont even really care at this point i tok a shot of what i got goin on down there right now if i cut today i guess i would just a have a ton .2's.....guess they add up quick though. and i also still have 48 days of allowed grow time left. I am already maybe thinking about cutting buds as they mature rather then chopping stalk all at once. Does anyone know the pros and cons of this? Does it stunt the growth by chopping its family members down? Who knows well see what happens...enjoy!!! Play the game if youd like!!!!!*







*Shot of the middle of the beast....some pics really just dont give her credit. I wish you guys could all come over and look in person!*







*Heres the shot of what a number of the lower buds are looking like these days. If i can fatten these up im golden! I have 48 days left and they have been in there for 47 so really this is the half way mark of time allowed so this is what makes me still have some high hopes for these guys!*








*ITS NOW TIME TO PLAY*
*"COUNT THEM BUDS!!!!!!"*

*Alrighty you all know how to play! Try your best to predict how much she'll yeild! Closest to the mark gets a free O!*









host not legally obligated to send O.​


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 21, 2009)

Eh bro 3 ounces dried weight, oh and looks great....

If you want to get fatter buds on the lower leaves, just tie off some fan leaves covering the lower buds...


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 21, 2009)

I wrote down 105 G's few days ago on dry erase board...Well see how close i get!!! Although i have an advantage!!! I counted the buds today, like 70 inviduale buds and then the clusters (colas) which are goin to vary in weight im thinking anywhere from 3.5'ers - 10. Gramers!!! I dont really know though first grow!


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bro, I really hope you get more than 3 o's with cfls. If you did I would be etstatic.......


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 21, 2009)

I dont know well see!!??? I mean she is just a hair over 44 inch now form dirt and was vegged for 90 plus days! If her bttem fills out dude...no lie i think 4 plus O's!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn man there lookin great, nice and frosty


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 21, 2009)

"thnak you thank you"


----------



## blueybong (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, this is a great CFL grow! Nice grow space too!

Those buds are so sweet. Damnnnn!!!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 21, 2009)

Sitting readin forum 3 short motnhs ago i wondered about this moment right now...when people would be leaving comments about my flowers....i new it would feel good but i never thoguht this good!!!!!!! You all have to make a guess!!!!


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 22, 2009)

when u plan to chop


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 22, 2009)

Who knows.....tomorrow is day 49 so i can see the light at the end of the tunnel but her bottem isnt as good yet.....I might do a lil chop here and a lil chop there. Or i might just let the whole girl go the rest of my allowed time. I got 48 days left today sooo in theroy i am half way done now! But i am thinking its goin be done befor that!!! Well see maybe ill just chop what gets done it will be like a tree of girts every few days! HA HA


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 22, 2009)

i thought u were chopin soon so im stickin to my first guess then haha


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 22, 2009)

Ha what was first again?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 22, 2009)

308g i think


----------



## lampshade (Feb 22, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Ha what was first again?


Yeah brah you can definitely just harvest the top and then harvest the lower. This is actually the best way to pick, its just not as convenient.

If i had to guess, i'd say..... 88grams. I see it in de cards mahn.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah looking like what im goin end up doin....any tips for harvesting cring etc???? And cutting whats done off wont mess the rest of the current growing buds up?


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 23, 2009)

OKay for the first time in flowering i will not have my reg monday update.....start of week 8 today....or i guess i should say it should be. I have some serious news.....bug guy got us busted. EVerything was taken today. GROW OVER. SIKE...just long day and a 5 hour round on golf course prevented from update..


----------



## lampshade (Feb 23, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> OKay for the first time in flowering i will not have my reg monday update.....start of week 8 today....or i guess i should say it should be. I have some serious news.....bug guy got us busted. EVerything was taken today. GROW OVER. SIKE...just long day and a 5 hour round on golf course prevented from update..


Damn you suck, my heart dropped... I care for all the green thumbs out there. Anyways, it wont hurt the bottom nugs. The wounds heal in less than 24 hrs, and the plant matures top to bottom anyways. So when people cut down a whole plant, the bottom nugs are usually just thrown in with the trimmings for hash or food.


----------



## docjohn (Feb 23, 2009)

Harvest in the morning before the light hits the buds and don't let light hit the buds after cut from the tree as THC degrades with light. I mean obviously there is some light contact but you get the point.

then Patience Patience Patience for the dry and cure.


----------



## docjohn (Feb 23, 2009)

Wait, no outdoor light. I'm blazed son.

Anyway, just keep light super fuckin low when workin with harvested budz


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah no dount....im thinking about cutting some holes in cerial box and crupling some newspaper to creat valleys so air can go under buds....then the colas and buds on stems im goin to hang with a fan goin...NOT DIRECTLY ON just circulating the air around. Try and update tongiht....


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 24, 2009)

*DAY 50 FLOWER*
*"It's a Jungle in here"*

*Yerr whats good, alrighty a day into week 8 we stand. I must say 8 weeks ago i was thinking right about now i would be preparing for harvest.....But i know with time brings good things! She is looking good, she did just go through another yellow fan leave faze. All get real yellow starting from tips to the stem then fall. They do feel healthy when they fall off. As befor all the leaves surrounding the buds stay healthy so it doesnt worry me to much. Now for the good stuff. We have tied a few branchs off to get them nice and close to the cfls. The bottem branch is like 15 inchs and has a fat bud goin up top. She stretched her legs searching for the light! Pics look good....they look amazing uploaded in size. Then you can zoom to see all the trichs!!....which brings me to my next topic. The buds are poppin! Seriously buds growing off eachother, i want to curl up in a ball and sell in a big ass bud. It being the start of week 8 i was hoping or thought that i would be seeing a bit more snow fall. Some the bottem buds few hours after i water almost sweat!! Thats what i want the buds to do befor i cut! I need to go buy a mag to i know i know 30x or better. I want to see some cloudy trichs atleast.......All in good time i guess. I have known for lil bit now that this grow was prob goin hit ten weeks +. Possibly repetual harvest depending on how things go. I am now in the lighter club....so you guys have somthing to gage size...also in the tennis ball club..dont get it? Scroll down!!!!! Have fun.*













*CLONES*
*I promis im not saying it this time....I'll just let the pics speak for them selvs.*



















*MISC PICS*


----------



## IronIungs (Feb 24, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> *DAY 50 FLOWER*
> *"It's a Jungle in here"*
> 
> *Yerr whats good, alrighty a day into week 8 we stand. I must say 8 weeks ago i was thinking right about now i would be preparing for harvest.....But i know with time brings good things! She is looking good, she did just go through another yellow fan leave faze. All get real yellow starting from tips to the stem then fall. They do feel healthy when they fall off. As befor all the leaves surrounding the buds stay healthy so it doesnt worry me to much. Now for the good stuff. We have tied a few branchs off to get them nice and close to the cfls. The bottem branch is like 15 inchs and has a fat bud goin up top. She stretched her legs searching for the light! Pics look good....they look amazing uploaded in size. Then you can zoom to see all the trichs!!....which brings me to my next topic. The buds are poppin! Seriously buds growing off eachother, i want to curl up in a ball and sell in a big ass bud. It being the start of week 8 i was hoping or thought that i would be seeing a bit more snow fall. Some the bottem buds few hours after i water almost sweat!! Thats what i want the buds to do befor i cut! I need to go buy a mag to i know i know 30x or better. I want to see some cloudy trichs atleast.......All in good time i guess. I have known for lil bit now that this grow was prob goin hit ten weeks +. Possibly repetual harvest depending on how things go. I am now in the lighter club....so you guys have somthing to gage size...also in the tennis ball club..dont get it? Scroll down!!!!! Have fun.*
> ...


 

Beautiful man. DEF rep 4 u my friend. THOSE BUDS ARE MASSIVE
AND with CFLS My Goodness


----------



## MurderAlley (Feb 24, 2009)

IronIungs said:


> Beautiful man. DEF rep 4 u my friend. THOSE BUDS ARE MASSIVE
> AND with CFLS My Goodness


Those are gorgeous looking man keep it up! Your gonna have a real nice pul off that baby


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you thank you!!!!!!


I heart cfls


----------



## MurderAlley (Feb 24, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Thank you thank you!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I heart cfls


i love em too man i got about 25 under cfls and its still working great!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 24, 2009)

Guessing your goin to either get hps? A shit load more of cfls? Or down size on plants?


----------



## MurderAlley (Feb 24, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Guessing your goin to either get hps? A shit load more of cfls? Or down size on plants?


 
Havent really decided yet im gonna finish this grow with cfl and let my yeild decide for me


----------



## fishindog (Feb 25, 2009)

wow man looking phenomenal


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks gr8, brah! Be patient, believe me, I know it's hard, but it's sooooooo gonna be worth it!
+Rep, BTW. Not JUST fer an awesome post, but fer being my 2000th post, as well!


----------



## wackymack (Feb 25, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Looks gr8, brah! Be patient, believe me, I know it's hard, but it's sooooooo gonna be worth it!
> +Rep, BTW. Not JUST fer an awesome post, but fer being my 2000th post, as well!


 
yours looks good,im just too lazy to read all 35pages. even if i was high id still be lazy,but nice job to you


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 25, 2009)

wackymack said:


> yours looks good,im just too lazy to read all 35pages. even if i was high id still be lazy,but nice job to you


Thanks! If ya jus wanna see pics, thats wat this is mostly:
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/158427-some-cfl-bud-porn.html


----------



## Bluediemond (Feb 25, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Yeah, the 23W CFL's definitely not the way to go! I've been using nothing but them and my growth and pistil production just wont slow down. But then that could also be an adverse side effect of the yeast/sugar Co2 production that I've got going on only producing 1300 PPm.


if you are using yeast, you are not getting 1300 ppm. What kind of meter do you have?


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 25, 2009)

Bluediemond said:


> if you are using yeast, you are not getting 1300 ppm. What kind of meter do you have?


 
I have only been molassos....does yeast help? Or are you saying its in there? Thants for everyones comments...things are getting excitng!!!!


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 25, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> I have only been molassos....does yeast help? Or are you saying its in there? Thants for everyones comments...things are getting excitng!!!!


 
no molasses is for producing sticky buds there talking about the ppm that yeast and sugar produce in a bttle for CO2 for your plants


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya the mixture is easy, it's 2 cups sugar 1 tbs active yeast and a 2 litre bottle and some water. Just add the yeast and sugar and fill luke warm water to 3/4 of the bottle and shake vigorously and in an hour the concoction should be bubbling producing c02....


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 25, 2009)

That sounds crazy.....im scared should i do it whats pros and cons????


----------



## fishindog (Feb 25, 2009)

it works good trust me...my plants are lovin it


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 25, 2009)

awesome journal. im pissed that I couldnt have been along for the ride but im subscribed now bcuz i cant wait to see ur harvest

nice f'n job


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 25, 2009)

ALright how often should i use? And once more what does it do for me? PROS and CONS?


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 25, 2009)

Alrighty i did some homework on the CO2....Im sold!!!! Starting it up tomorrow i think. I am thinking 2 lieter like someone els said....with active yiest and surgar or glucose. Then if i understand right i just chake up and let sit....ill put it in closet right after but i think i read that can take upto two days to really get co2 goin. Ill put lil smaller then dime size hole in cap. Shake every few hours. The co2 should increse yeild, speed up flowering, and give the girl some oxygen! PLease let me know if ya think i shoud do something dif...first timer here!


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 25, 2009)

Eh bro, what is the easy and simple way is to go buy some active dry yeast they sell it in the baking section at any grocery store, one 2 litre bottle or 1 gallon milk jug and the 2 cups up sugar.

In the 2 lt add 2 cups sugar, 1 tbs of yeast or a whole package and fill the 2 lt 3/4 with water shake and in 1 hour bubbles will form and start creating c02.

With the 1 gal add 3 cups sugar 2 packets of avtive dry yeast and fill 3/4 full of water and in 1 hour good as gold.

I personally have 1 2lt and 1 gal running right now. When the lights are off I take them out of my grow area, and then back in when the lights are on.

I keep a fan blowing since I have a 400 watt hps and it just gets way to hot. I started the first cycle today, so we will see the results in a week.....

Oh and the shit usually last for about 2 weeks, and be careful shaking it after the first day the shit might over flow, LOL...


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks...ill update tomorrow with how it gos!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

keep us posted


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 26, 2009)

*FLOWER DAY 52*
*"Mini Update"*

*Things are straight, yellowing leaves continue and i can easly pull a few off each morning....at this point its amost a good thing more light to bud sites. Even though i know i need leaves to get light to i know i know. This yellowing faze is exactly what happend bout 4-5 weeks ago it seems to come for few days knocks out dozen or so leaves and gos away...i think i have just about weathered the storm this time. Im not worried bout loosing fans now, i even cut a few off some main cols to get light down in the depths of the jungle. We have tied off 4 branchs to get them right in the sun it seems to be working well. If not today then def tomorrow i am goin to work on the CO2, i also am thinking about goin and getting the 62 watter cfl 3200 lumens! Just to really hit her with some light aproaching the finish line. Watered this morning, she was thirsty i might move watering to every 3 days opposed to every 4. One issue i do have is that my roots are earthbound uptop....i heard you wenrt supposed to cover your stem with dirst so i didnt know if i should cover the roots up with some soil??? Let ya know how CO2 comes along.*









*A bit Ambitious but maybe even a touch of SOG????*​


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 26, 2009)

FYI To all of you using the yeast/sugar fer Co2: I have had ppl doubt me on the levels of Co2 that I am able to get using this method. I have been able to get levels to over 1300, but it took 7 gallon containers in a 4'x3'x5' space. I also had about a half dozen or so liter containers. It takes A LOT of these containers to reach any sort of desired levels.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm yeah....so what do ya think i mean my plant is prety big too....should i use a few milk gallons and keep them close as possible t the plant?


----------



## lampshade (Feb 26, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Hmm yeah....so what do ya think i mean my plant is prety big too....should i use a few milk gallons and keep them close as possible t the plant?


One or two should be fine for your plant, i dont wanna hear you had to go to the hospital b/c you blacked out in the closet, lol. I use the CO2 bottle method and i just have a 24oz bottle at the stem of each pot. Seems to work for me.Anyway brah, that yellowing is probably just b/c its late in flowering and its completely normal for leaves to use up the last of the Nitrogen reserves to speed up flowering. As nitrogen delays flower. But if you wanna be safe i would flush your soil with fresh water. I only say that last part b/c i know they yellowed before and Im pretty confident it was a N lockout, probably from soil acidity or salt buildup.


----------



## lampshade (Feb 26, 2009)

lampshade said:


> One or two should be fine for your plant, i dont wanna hear you had to go to the hospital b/c you blacked out in the closet, lol. I use the CO2 bottle method and i just have a 24oz bottle at the stem of each pot. Seems to work for me.Anyway brah, that yellowing is probably just b/c its late in flowering and its completely normal for leaves to use up the last of the Nitrogen reserves to speed up flowering. As nitrogen delays flower. But if you wanna be safe i would flush your soil with fresh water. I only say that last part b/c i know they yellowed before and Im pretty confident it was a N lockout, probably from soil acidity or salt buildup.


Oh i was just lookin at ur clones, the one in the bottom left corner and the top right corner, I think the sativas? Anyway they def need some nitrogen. Anyone else see that?


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeahhhhh....perhaps a flush is in store. Yeah im thinking useing three one gallon milk jugs for the co2.....i promis to keep a safe dstance!!!!!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 26, 2009)

BTW, when using ANY Co2, remember to disperse ABOVE the plants. Co2 is heavier than the atmospheric air, so it will fall. If ya put it below the leaves, you have just made sure yer floor gets some deep Co2, but yer plant is still tryin to breathe!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 26, 2009)

ighty good to know....think yo might have an idea how my setup is....i have a shelf maybe 2-3 feet above plant could i put them up there or should i sit them next to plants????? Wouldnt br crazy about ahving water above the lights anyway....


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 26, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> ighty good to know....think yo might have an idea how my setup is....i have a shelf maybe 2-3 feet above plant could i put them up there or should i sit them next to plants????? Wouldnt br crazy about ahving water above the lights anyway....


You can run poly tube, from the containers, up to dispense yer gas over yer plants


----------



## docjohn (Feb 26, 2009)

Flowering clones are sick (as in fuckin sweet).

This may be a way to increase overall yield by cloning and flowering marginalized branches.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 26, 2009)

docjohn said:


> Flowering clones are sick (as in fuckin sweet).
> 
> This may be a way to increase overall yield by cloning and flowering marginalized branches.


To some extent, but then ya basically end up w/many small plants, thats why we top, fim, or super crop


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah exactly....i mean the only cone i see incresing verall yeild is the saitiva that i cut form teh big moma.....no doubt in my mind that if i left that branch on the moma that she would have this many buds. Def have incresed yield overall for the big moma.....granit i have enough time to finish out the clones......only 42 days remainign of allowed grow time...hope im okay!!!! I am digging on that tube idea...i actually have plenty of it from a home made hooka bong thing i made earlier this year!!!! Ha so ill break that apart and use scraps. So i woke up kinda late this morning and it was HOT i mean HOT in there....close to 100!!!! I think i might of found the cause of my yellowing leaves...unless its just a fluke thing and they are yel;lowing cuz they are getting closer to harvest but i think the heat might have somthign to do with it. This morning i picked a ton of the yellowling leaves that were just hanging by a thread....Guess im goin go research on what the effects of over heatign is...perhaps yellowing leaves? I am goin try my best to go get the CO2 stuff today!


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wut up bro, yellowing in the lower leaves during flowering is completly normal. The leaves yello, because the they are actually Nitrogen defeciant, but it is fine. The buds are using up every last drop of nitrogen and in other word sucking it up from the lower helthier fan leaves. I personally like it when this happen, because this means lower bud sites can now get some sufficient lighting for some decent bud growth...

If it were from the heat the leaves would still be green, but brown and brittle on leaves and mainly the tips.....

Still looking sweet, and good shit WHERE IN THE HELL AM I, on the c02. This should put a definite impact on your overall yield....


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 27, 2009)

So heres whats in store for tommorrow. Start the CO2 project....as of now im thinking 2 gallons milks jugs and one 2 lieter...im goin to use the tubbing i have to get the co2 pumping right on teh plant...will it be okay to rest the tubes on the plant? The way im pictureing it in my ehad is like a person with oxgens tubes up there nose...except in this case its co2 being pumped in! Also due to some minor heat issues i am repositioning my fan...its goin to be blowing up toward the lights and out teh crazk in the door, the fan will be blowing a constant breez onto my plant to the point where its moving even a lil bit. Is this okay or should i not have a constent wind on her? I am slo contemplating taking a clipping of one of the more mature buds...a still havent gotten a mag so im goin by pistol coloring i would say one of the bottem buds is 60-70% redish soo im chopping for a taste! PLease let me know what ya guys think abotu my issues..... THANKS


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 27, 2009)

Eh bro just position it above the plants, but not directly on them. Also, when pumping c02 make sure the fan is not running, because all that hard to make c02 will be lost. Temps can get up to 90 degrees as long as you are pumping enough c02 to the plants. 

When buds seems ready to me by eye is when the buds pistols or hairs are 80% red/ orange or what have you, besides white. Then I would harvest. Somtimes not the whole plant will be ready to harvest at the same time though LOL...... Free for the pickin....


----------



## clOsEtfrEAk (Feb 27, 2009)

dude, i found a really cheap hps the otherday at homedepot...Its like a 50 or 70 watt, and i had to buy a plug and wire, but as far as the ballast, its all built in, I found it over by the security lights.... costed me like 40 bucks total, I used this and a few cfls and it turned out great..... It doesnt make a whole shit ton of heat either.


----------



## clOsEtfrEAk (Feb 27, 2009)

I've done this with the co2 setup.....I used 4 2-liters but used surgical tubing and fishtanks hoses, and piped it all into my growbox...... I hung a small cup of water above the plants and ran the tube into the water, so it would work like a bong, except it filters out any yeast particals, and keeps bugs from smelling the sugar......


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep all very good info thanks fellers. I dont know if i am crazy about turning teh fan off, perhaps i will only co2 them during dark!???? YAY OR NAY?
Thanks for the lgihting info too, think i might of seen this at home depot or lowes before....at this point no chance but very high poss for my next grow when im home and in a steady place. Im also not only worried about heat but electric usuage, what i love most about cfls is the low cost...17 cfls and i maybe MAYBE see a 5-8 dollar differnce. Prob goin pick up a 62 watter tommorrow and position her at top of plant and more the 4 other cfls i have up there now around, perhaps even take out the two 6500k cfls ottlights i have in there. If i get the 62 this will bring mw to a grand total of 27,000 lumen and somthin like 400 watts of juice. Also the more i think about it the more i think ima chop a bud or two tomorrow even maybe! Im trying to go cold turkey for harvest....today is teh first day i didnt spark up in i dont even know how long.....i think i am having trouble sleeping becasue of it!


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 27, 2009)

eh bro gota do it when the lights are on man. This is the only time the stomatas are open to take in the c02, and at night the stomata close and c02 just siting around without being comsumed can harm your plants.

If anything set up like 3 and put the hoses behind the fans, at least they will get some type of enritchment. But dont loose sleep over it LOL your grow is the shizznit either way man.....


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah kinda what i was thinking....i mean it can only do good things sooo. So your saying i should take the co2 out when lights go off then? Im planning on leaving the co2 pumping during lights on now and perodicly turning the fan on and off.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes bro, just keep them in the right temps and shut the fans off and you should be good as gold...... oh and make sure you stop using c02 2 weeks before harvest....


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmm perhaps i shouldnt even use it then cuz i think im goin to start taking clipping shotly...week or so. So should i do it? The clones still have some considerble time so im sure they would love it.....


----------



## lampshade (Mar 1, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Hmm perhaps i shouldnt even use it then cuz i think im goin to start taking clipping shotly...week or so. So should i do it? The clones still have some considerble time so im sure they would love it.....


Why shouldnt you use co2 during the last weeks of flowering. Oh and im lovin the tube idea. Thanks a mil, whereinthehellami. 

CO2 also alows the plant to tolerate higher temps, so it could be beneficial to you. And if you decide to put the fan directly on the plant just watch for wind burn. 

Sound like a joke but its real. It basically just looks like dried up leaves, but still green. 

heres some pics of wind burn.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Mar 1, 2009)

Took a clipping yesterday, weighed out 3.5 wet with stem. Weighed it this afternoon and it was down to 1.8 with stem. I was kinda bummed thinking it could have another two days maybe, although they are pretty airy so they will dry quick. I have quickly understood in full the definition of air now, at first when i heard this term i was not sure the true meaning. So all in all i figure by tomoroow night it will be ready for a non cure smoke, this expiermnet has shown me my first level of havrest....what i ahve learned???? WAIT LONGER!!! It was a vottem weak guy sooo, Tomorrow is the start of week 9 and i can sadly see myself in this closet for another two weeks min! Guess well see. Ill have pics up tomorrow didint post any cuz roomate took with him to go snowboardin, got stoned and broke his tail bone he thinks!!!! Good luck to him. peaceis


----------



## lampshade (Mar 1, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> Took a clipping yesterday, weighed out 3.5 wet with stem. Weighed it this afternoon and it was down to 1.8 with stem. I was kinda bummed thinking it could have another two days maybe, although they are pretty airy so they will dry quick. I have quickly understood in full the definition of air now, at first when i heard this term i was not sure the true meaning. So all in all i figure by tomoroow night it will be ready for a non cure smoke, this expiermnet has shown me my first level of havrest....what i ahve learned???? WAIT LONGER!!! It was a vottem weak guy sooo, Tomorrow is the start of week 9 and i can sadly see myself in this closet for another two weeks min! Guess well see. Ill have pics up tomorrow didint post any cuz roomate took with him to go snowboardin, got stoned and broke his tail bone he thinks!!!! Good luck to him. peaceis


Ouch broken coccyx. Good luck for real. 

Did you smoke the 1.8 gram nug? It needs to weigh about 1.2-1.3 before itll be ready. Remember 75% is water weight.


----------



## pennywise619 (Mar 1, 2009)

lampshade said:


> Why shouldnt you use co2 during the last weeks of flowering. Oh and im lovin the tube idea. Thanks a mil, whereinthehellami.
> 
> CO2 also alows the plant to tolerate higher temps, so it could be beneficial to you. And if you decide to put the fan directly on the plant just watch for wind burn.
> 
> ...


You should stop using added CO2 two weeks before harvest as it can affect potency. Up until 2 weeks before harvest is fine.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Mar 1, 2009)

Lamp, Nah not yet....picked up a quarter tongiht, im hoping that this could be the last time i buy till i go home! Yeah i was goin on 1/4th of teh weight, so i figured when around a gram it should be ready. I havent said it yet but here i say it. I AM CHOPPING END OF TEN WEEKS. Which means two weeks from tomorrow. So whats ya guys think then no CO2????


----------



## OldMaryJane (Mar 2, 2009)

*FLOWER DAY 56*
*"spoke to soon"*

*Alrighty, here we stand the start of week 9. Im sure this is not going to be the last time i say it but i thought i would be closer to buying my trimmers! Already have em picked out just waiting till its time to buy! Guess the big news is the cutting i took just about 48 hours ago now. The branch was from the lower weaker half of plant, took it for pure expiermentation and did learn some. I took a pic of it on the tree and off of course. I will say that the pics make them look better then they do in person. I also will admit that the smell as of now isnt bad but also doesnt have a very marijunay smell. I have them in a jar now just under 48 hours dry time, stem test passed and they were pretty airy buds anyhow so drying was goin to be quick. I hope some curing will help with smell....really like i said before this was reallly just a very curious expeierment, just getting ansy and i have def learned my lesson....just let them grow!!! Ill have smoke report when it gos down. Poss wed or thurs. The upside i is i have noticed another surge in growth on top 9 colas. New white hairs too. So atleast she is giving something back, was starting to feel like this was a one sided relationship for a second..but im feeling the love these days. Bug guy should be coming anyday now never comes past the 8th we have noticed...I am always super friendly with him haha almost overly, i get a bit of a cold shoulder but i guess hes cool cuz you have to walk over a wire coming out of the bottem of a door taped to the floor to a timer plugged in to the wall. With a god like beam of light sneaking out the cracks of the door. This is what your cross as soon as you enter the aprt....hey i never said this was a stealthy grow, im yet to get in trouble with the law period so im not paranoid. Welp enjoy. Oh dont let me forget an important update I have witched lights to 11 on 13 off. If i did my homeowrk right i beleiev this should excelerat flowering time yet reduce some yeild. Okay now enjoy. Ha, hey PS, has anyone seen the thread about the guy who said he got 700 G's and got 14 O's out of it? I smelled bullshit from the start of the thread then peps started really calling him on it...ha almost felt bad for the guy..almost. I wasnt buying the pics thing either. I try to be as honest with the grow as possible...we learn better this way. I know everyone finds best spot and angle to make your plants shine! me being guilty aswell. *







*Clones*
*Indica showing signs of new pistols and growth filling in nice. I so wish i kept the mom now!!!! I go back to page one somtimes and try not to shed a tear! RIP P3...A moment of silence please........alright good enough. Sativa look dope starting to get some mass to her buds, i compared to older pics of her mommy and i ahve her at just around 5-6 weeks. This gives me a max of like 11 weeks i can have them in there allowed grow time. Which i am happy with cuz mommy is only at 9 and i would be okay with this now so 11 weeks will be a plus. Threw a pic up of palm tree too shes starting to thicken up too...that one was the lil engine that could fo real, haha. Oh i forgot to add again, the sativa has starting to enter a yellow fan leave faze that her mom has had issues with. Same exact symptoms....yellowing from tip to stem and slowing wilt and can pull off with a very light touch say least. So this teaches me that its either somthing in the plants genetics or its a default in my grow op...poss nute issues...i am still a d student in this area of the game...somthin i plan to try to tackle on my next grow.*





















*FIRST TASTE*
*So like i said took it about 48 hours ago from now, weight down to like 1.4 with stem, another reason i figure she was ready for a glass home. Just close to 70% water loss. As i said ill prob try her out wed...question now is Vaporize?, Blunt?, or Bong? Ill let ya guys know either way. I popped some hoel sin a cerial box and hung a string this is what i used to dry em, then put them infront of a airpurfier which blows a slight breeze. They dried out nice and quick but like i said they were a bit airy so to be expected. Were goin to have to find new system when we harvet quantity. A fun chore! Enjoy.*



























*MISC PICS*


----------



## fishindog (Mar 2, 2009)

wow lookin sweet!


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 5, 2009)

fishindog said:


> wow lookin sweet!


Looking good man. That tiny clone/bud is real cool lookin


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 5, 2009)

Gawd damn, brah! Those are lookin sweet!!!


----------



## lampshade (Mar 12, 2009)

You still alive brah? I know its less than a week till week 10.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 12, 2009)

lampshade said:


> You still alive brah? I know its less than a week till week 10.


Damn you look a lot like my boy, Bird!


----------



## lampshade (Mar 12, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Damn you look a lot like my boy, Bird!


I AM! nah j/k


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 13, 2009)

What happend mang? I hope you didnt get busted or anything Great grow in any case. How did that bud taste/smoke?

pce


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 15, 2009)

Sexologist420 said:


> What happend mang? I hope you didnt get busted or anything Great grow in any case. How did that bud taste/smoke?
> 
> pce


That fool ended up w/some kill bill and is comatose fer a while


----------



## lampshade (Mar 16, 2009)

Today is supposed to be harvest day fer oldmaryjane... Hope everything's alright.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Apr 8, 2009)

So i hope ya guys didnt think i died or anything. Just have been blazed 24/7 past 3-4 weeks. DOnt remmeber much of march....

Overall all said and done i yeilded just under 3 Ounces.


























Smoke report....

The big moma gave me just about two O's, the blaze wasnt bad we got high dont get me wrong....id say like a 25 dollar 8th. A bit airy and was a tad leafy as well. They did have some nice stickyness to em so i was still getting the thc in me. The lil indica clones were amazing! Like a 50 dollar 8th. Dense sweeter and a stoned ass high. can you say couch locked? But still a good high to go out and wack some golf balls. 


Over all a 110% efective learnign expiernce. I will say im happier then i thought i could be with cfls, my next grow will be ONLY indica and with a low wattage hps. Id like to thank all you guys for the help. Anytime i had a question i could find an answer here!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful, brah!!!
Just dont set em on newspaper next time
I can certainly see WHY ya been high! Those are some GORGEOUS colas! 
+Rep fer a job well done!


----------



## WeedBeans84 (Apr 8, 2009)

hell yea man...I've been using this journal for a guide for me thanks man.


----------



## fishindog (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! congrats man


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 12, 2009)

fishindog said:


> Nice! congrats man



very beautiful man great job!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Nov 10, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/


NEW GROW IF ANYONE INTERESTED....


----------

